# EHS SHOWS NORWICH 2009 proposed dates. Info.



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

We are aiming to hold 2 breeders meeting this year.

Venue will no longer be the usual High School location but the new location is VERY close with parking/food (inc' Sunday roasts @ £4!)/bar etc.

We are proposing the following dates:

Sunday July 19th 2009

and

Sunday November 15th 2009

We will confirm the dates with the new venue this week and get them 'stickied' up top once fully confirmed. 

*Colin will send out invites to all who had a table at our 2008 show.*

Can anyone forsee any problems with the above dates?

Thanks.


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

Caz said:


> We are aiming to hold 2 breeders meeting this year.
> 
> Venue will no longer be the usual High School location but the new location is VERY close with parking/food (inc' Sunday roasts @ £4!)/bar etc.
> 
> ...


i think the I.H.S west midlands branch are doing a show on 15th nov


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I've contacted Dave Lowe re this - nothing advertised for them for that date.
Cheers


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we should be ok fo those dates
any idea how much the tables are going to be please


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Same as before £12 for 4'/2', all with electric (bring your own leads/lights/mats etc.) Will confirm it asap. :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Do you have any ideas of where it will be? Thanks


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

It will be in Norwich. Venue chosen but to be confirmed this week.

It turns out that the W.M branch of the IHS have been holding breeders meetings on this date for the past few years..?..
Shame they don't publish the date.

We are now looking at the *Sunday 29th November*. This will then be in all likelyhood the last UK show of the year and a chance for hobbyists to sell their remaining 09 hatchlings.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

That all looks good to me mate , look forward to the shows


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

*Norwich EHS Reptile Breeders Meetings:*
*Dates CONFIRMED for:*

*Sunday July 19th 2009

AND

Sunday November 29th 2009

Location:
Royal British Legion Norwich,
(Edmund Bacon Court)
Aylsham Rd
Norwich, NR3 2HF*

All who had tables at the 2008 show will automatically recieve booking forms.
Anyone else please contact me ASAP.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

BRILLIANT - thank you - dates now marked on my calendar


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dates rked on my calendar aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Ecellent! 
Can I just ask anyone who wants a table, can you PM me with your *name/address* as they are posted out rather than emailed.
Thanks.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Caz is that city side of boundry light or Airport side???


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Hi Paul. City. Aylsham Rd. stops at the Boundary - Cromer/Reepham Rd after the Boundary lights.

Here is a map link of the actual location of the RBL where the show will be held:
http://www.multimap.com/s/Neiwb4Bl


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

what a :censor: i go on holiday on the 18th of july gutted


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Oh well there's always the november one!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump up for table bookings - 8 new ones so far - Booking form will be going out at the end of this week.
Cheers.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump up as lots of interest and booking form being sent out soon!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Booking forms for the July show are now being sent out. Tables £12 each. Please get them back asap as its a first come first served basis.
If anyone else is interested please pm me your address for a booking form.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Good responce. Around 40 tables booked so far. If you would like a booking form please pm me your name/address.


----------



## Mac221087 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Ehs show*

Not entirely sure if this is the right place for this post but worth a shot anyways.
Do you know if anyone who has a table will be selling Irian Jaya Carpets? I'm after a female, subadult if possible, i know its going out on a limb but this is the only show i can get to this year and when i was there last year i know a couple of tables had some sub adult snakes.
Thanks.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump up for the EHS show.
Colin is away until the end of next week so all those who have asked for tables will get there confirmations once he's back.

A few more left to book :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, what time does it open and close? Also how much is it? Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

anyone?


----------

